# EDM NX Parts Requests



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

I'll put it up here as well.

As I'm living in The Netherlands, I can get some parts you guys in the US don't have access to. Also, I can take requests as well!

Post your requests, and I'll see what I can do.

Some prices:

EDM Nissan Sport Kit:


























Rear bumper - $ 450
Front bumper - $ 300 (have 2)
Side skirts - $ 250 
Roof spoiler - $ 180

Complete EDM Sport Kit with Roof Spoiler: $1100
Complete EDM Sport Kit without Roof Spoiler: $950

Shipping for the bigger parts is around €400 ($560), based on the size, _not_ on weight. So shipping is the same for a bumper, and for both bumpers and spoiler in 1 package. Skirts are too long to be combined with the rest, though. They will have to be shipped seperately.

EDM electronically adjustable headlight kit - $250
(Includes motors, center console, switch, and the little piece of wiring that connects to the switch (-$20 if I can't find the wiring)) [NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS MOMENT, ONLY BY SPECIAL REQUEST]

Regular EDM headlights - $175

EDM front fender trims/side marker delete panels, without side markers - $ 75

EDM cubby -$ 30


Prices excluding shipping. 

Here's the shipping quotes for the whole of the USA:

0-2 kg € 24,10 ($33,67)
2-5 kg € 34,20 ($47,78)
5-10 kg € 57,10 ($79,77)
10-20 kg € 104,10 ($145.43)

Note: Since the Euro/Dollar exchange course may vary, so will the actual prices in dollars.


Some of the rarer parts (bumper kits, electronically adjustable headlights) are only available when I find them. If I do, I'll list them here.


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

M0J0 said:


> I'll put it up here as well.
> 
> As I'm living in The Netherlands, I can get some parts you guys in the US don't have access to. Also, I can take requests as well!
> 
> ...


ga16s carb part number?


----------

